# Mylaps.com



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I registered for my full size SCCA racing. My personal transponder number shows all of my laps here and I was able to register for free. I see that they have added a Remote Controlled section. I am thinking about using this for my series, the Carpet Racing League. I think the tracks need to submit the info after each race. It's been pretty cool to have a record of all of my laps for the summer. Check it out.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I registered for my full size SCCA racing. My personal transponder number shows all of my laps here and I was able to register for free. I see that they have added a Remote Controlled section. I am thinking about using this for my series, the Carpet Racing League. I think the tracks need to submit the info after each race. It's been pretty cool to have a record of all of my laps for the summer. Check it out.
> 
> Your thoughts?


They've had the remote control section for sometime now. I think it would be great as I've seen the different ways it displays your laptime to compare. Do they keep note of all your DNS??? sorry couldn't resist.

Brian


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> They've had the remote control section for sometime now. I think it would be great as I've seen the different ways it displays your laptime to compare. Do they keep note of all your DNS??? sorry couldn't resist.
> 
> Brian


Funny Brian. Come on over and help me fix the busted parts and I'll be back out there.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If that site shows my lap times, then I can't fib and tell people I was 2/10ths faster.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Does the facility have to use the AMB timing software to upload their laps?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep (at least that is what I gathered from what I read on their website).


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

sheath said:


> Does the facility have to use the AMB timing software to upload their laps?


Scott,

Unfortunately because the site is run by AMB they only support AMB software.

Brian


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

Mr Chang:

You forget.......they always lose .05 just getting the laps up there!!!!!! so you safe


----------

